
Ask HN: Is your sleep fucked up? - ruthienachmany
Anybody&#x27;s sleep kind of fucked up right now? A few friends and I are doing a 3 day sleep reset challenge. We&#x27;re going to each set a sleep goal like &#x27;sleep 8 hours&#x27; or &#x27;don&#x27;t use my phone in bed&#x27; and try to keep it for three days. Text 914-924-0725 if you want to join.
======
noah-kun
Gonna call you in the middle of the night. Honestly never seen anyone post a
phone number on a message board like this.

